# Gaming Notebook. Welches is am besten geeignet ?



## leogante187 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem anständigen Notebook auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und dachte mir ich Frag einfach mal nach. 

Ich bin seit jahren ein reiner Konsolenspieler . Computer habe ich nur für Schule oder Uni (Hausarbeiten etc.) verwendet. Dies muss aber am 27.7 ein Ende haben, da ich Starcraft II auf keinen Fall verpassen möchte...

Nach längerem überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mir keinen Rechner holen möchte sondern lieber ein entsprechendes Notebook. 

Und da war dann erstmal Schluss. Man findet so verdammt viele Geräte die sich genial anhören , ob sie es dann wirklich sind kann ich jedoch nicht sagen, da ich mich wie gesagt null auskenne. 

Meine Ansprüche wären :

-aktuelle Spiele ohne Einschränkungen wiederzugeben. Insbesondere SC II 
  sollte eben mit maximalen Einstellungen ruckelfrei laufen.

-Es sollte so um die 14-15 Zoll sein

-Es sollte auch ein ansprechendes Design haben. Sprich nicht so ein 
 komischer Alienware Plastikbomber 

-Als Rahmen habe ich mal 1500 Euro kalkuliert

-Es sollte zumindest etwas wertbeständig sein. Einmal im Jahr wäre ich 
 bereit ein besseres zu kaufen wenn sich meines dann evtl für die Hälfte 
 des Kaufpreises verkaufen ließe.


Gefunden habe ich folgende Geräte die meiner Meinung  nach passen würden:

Das GT640 von MSI:
MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best


Das GX640 von MSI:
MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best


Es wäre klasse, wenn ihr einem PC-Gaming-Anfänger ezwas weiterhelfen könntet 

Grüße

Chris


----------



## M@rs (27. Juli 2010)

beim gt640 hast du schon probleme bei max settings, das gx640müsste es aber auf hoch-max schaffen.
würde mir aber auch mal bei hawkforce das m15g anschauen oder auch bei mysn die 15 zoll nb´s

http://www.hawkforce.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p48_GameForceM15G-Katana.html

das würde mit win 7 64 bit hd5870 320gb hdd i7 720 4gb ram 1618€kosten, würde es aber aufjedenfall einemmsi vorziehen, da die clevos meist besser gekühlt sind und auch etwas aufrüstbar.


----------



## TheGamler (27. Juli 2010)

Will dir da nichts ausreden...Aber muss es unbedingt ein Laptop sein?
Musst du wirklich mobil sein? Wobei mobil ist man bei der Akkulaufzeit auch nicht wirklich 

Ich frag nur, weil nen potenten Desktop-PC bekommst du schon für die knapp Hälfte


----------



## Cosaks (27. Juli 2010)

MSI GX740-i7287LW7P (0017273E-SKU5) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder
MSI GX740-i7247LW7P (0017273E-SKU3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## leogante187 (27. Juli 2010)

Ob das wirklich MUSS frage ich mich auch gerade. Abwer irgendwie hätte ich gerne ein Notebook. Aber eben nur wenn ich eines finde wo alles passt.

Was ich bei den MSI-Notebooks genial finde ist eben das Alluminium-Gehäuse.

Und SC II muss halt perfekt laufen


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. Juli 2010)

leogante187 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin bei meiner Suche nach einem anständigen Notebook auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und dachte mir ich Frag einfach mal nach.
> 
> ...


 

Bin selbst auch kein Laptop-Experte, doch weiß ich, SC2 wirst du schon auf einem Lappi voll und ganz ausreizen können, der nicht nur die Hälfte kostet, sondern auch eine größere Monitordiagonale als 14-15 Zoll aufweist! Soviel brauchst du dafür nie und nimmer ausgeben.
SC2 hab ich mit einer, zwar am Desktop, 4870 1GB Grafikkarte ultra-maximal bei einer 24" Auflösung flüssig bekommen. Das Spiel hat bei weitem keine so hohen Ansprüche, als du zu denken scheinst


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

leogante187 schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich MUSS frage ich mich auch gerade. Abwer irgendwie hätte ich gerne ein Notebook. Aber eben nur wenn ich eines finde wo alles passt.
> 
> Was ich bei den MSI-Notebooks genial finde ist eben das Alluminium-Gehäuse.
> 
> Und SC II muss halt perfekt laufen


 

also, für nicht mal die Hälfte des Budgets kriegst Du einen PC, der BESSER ist als ein 1500€ Notebook. Nenn uns bitte mal einen guten Grund, außer dass Du einen geldschyssenden Esel zu hause hast  , weswegen Du unbedingt ein Notebook haben willst ^^ "nur" um keinen Monitor im Zimmer stehen zu haben? "nur" um mal im Garten spielen zu können? Wenn es Dir den doppelten Preis wert ist: o.k, dann suchen wir Dir was raus. Aber sonst nimm lieber nen PC. Wenn Du einen LCD-TV hast, kannst Du den ja sogar dort mitanschließen.

Helbst Du ab und an mal auf ner LAN spielen willst, bist Du besser bedient, wenn Du ein 700€-Laptop nimmst, bei dem SC2 halt dann vielleicht "nur" auf mittleren Details läuft, und für 700€ dann nen PC, um zu hause SC2 auf max zu spielen, den Du auch mal aufrüsten kannst, wenn vlt. mal andere für Dich interessante Spiele kommen.


----------



## psyphly (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe mir für über 2000€ ein Laptop gekauft, mit dem so gut wie alle Games gut laufen. Für dieses Geld muss ich allerdings Herbboy recht geben, denn ich bereue es jetzt etwas, so viel für mein Laptop ausgegeben zu haben. Man muss halt sehr auf ein gutes Zusammenspiel zwischen einer potenten Grafikkarte und Prozessor achten. Bei mir im Laptop ist zwar eine Crossfire lösung mit zwei Radeon 4870, jedoch haben die dazu ein Q9000 Quadcore mit lediglich 2,0 Ghz eingebaut. Für Games solltest du darauf achten, lieber einen höher getakteten Dualcore zu nehmen, als ein niedrig getakteten Quadcore, da dieser nur bei sehr wenigen Games einen Vorteil bringt. Ausserdem schonst du deinen Spartopf. Als Grafiklösung empfehle ich dir, nichts zu nehmen, was unter der Leistung einer mobilen GTX260 bzw Mobility Radeon 48xx bzw. 57xx liegt. Auf der Seite Notebookcheck.com hast du eine übersicht über die Leistung aktueller Grafikchips und Prozessoren für Laptops.


----------



## M@rs (29. Juli 2010)

naja alles ab einer gtx260m kann man zum spielen empfehlen (die gts 300er serie ist langsamer als die gtx260m)


----------



## willsnone (31. Juli 2010)

hatte grad die selbe entscheidung zu treffen und hab mich für den Medion Akoya X7811 entschieden.
der ist baugleich bzw. ist der MSI GX740-i7247LW7P nur mit anderem gehäuse (meiner ansicht edelner) für medion gebaut und günstiger.
hab dafür 1050.- bei neckermann bezahlt.
schau ihn dir mal an.

neckermann.de | MEDION AKOYA X7811 | 43cm (17 Zoll) | Windows 7

http://www.neckermann.de/MEDION%C2%AE%20AKOYA%C2%AE%20X7811%20|%2043cm%20%2817%20Zoll%29%20|%20Windows%207/666d2f05d5b522baa739c3ee0d917ef590418a19,de_DE,pd.html

alter schwede, der is jetzt um € 250.-teuerer geworden. wow. ich hab ihn vor etwa 1 1/2 monat für 1050.- bei neckermann gekauft, was is los!!. lol

aber trotzdem noch günstiger wie der zwilling von msi.

lg


----------



## Spartaner25 (31. Juli 2010)

Also die MSI´s und das Akoya sind zwar vom P/L her super, aber da drin arbeitet nur ein Lüfter und du hast dann eine entsprechende Geräuschkulisse, wenn dir das aber egal ist. Eher zu empfehlen sind die Geräte von Hawkforce, mysn oder deviltech.
*
*

*
*
​


----------



## macmini131 (2. August 2010)

Ich kann Alienware empfehlen und Plastikbomber sind das wahrlich nicht. Die MSI-Laptops sehen doch ******* langweilig aus.


----------



## zøtac (2. August 2010)

macmini131 schrieb:


> Ich kann Alienware empfehlen und Plastikbomber sind das wahrlich nicht. Die MSI-Laptops sehen doch ******* langweilig aus.


du weißt das Alienware richtig übel überteuert ist?


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2010)

Wie wärs mit dem hier?

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-624G16Mnks, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.PSE02.294) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

-klein, leicht, mobil, 14,1 Zoll/ 35,814cm Diagonale

-Core i7-620M 2x 2.66GHz

-ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 1024MB; nicht unbedingt eine Topgrafik aber für SC2 und allgemein Gameing auf Konsolenniveau wohl ausreichend

-4GiB DDR3 RAM

-160GiB SSD

-sehr lange Akkulaufzeit

-spiegelndes Display
Dieses hier Acer TravelMate TimelineX 8472TG-5454G64, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.TW502.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland wäre eine Alternative mit mattem Display, die Hardwareausstattung ist aber wesentlich schlechter

Eine Alternative wäre eventuell auch ein Lenovo T410s Thinkpad; die gibt es auch mit einem hochwertigen Multitouch Display, das gerade bei Strategiespielen vernünftiges mobiles Spielen ohne Maus ermöglicht; vom Design her wäre das auch wohl das Gegenteil eines Alienware "Plastikbombers"


----------



## M@rs (2. August 2010)

also vom mobilen her ist das acer 8472tg wirklich gut.

und die hd5650 reichtbei der auflösung auch für mittlere details.


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2010)

Na ja, das 8472tg hat nur eine nVidia GT 330M; die HD 5650 gibt es nur beim 4820TG, das allerdings bis auf das (spiegelnde) Display und eben der GraKa mit dem 8472tg praktisch ident ist

Hm... möglicherweise könnte man die Einzelteile der beiden Modelle kombinieren und das perfekte Notebook erschaffen


----------



## macmini131 (3. August 2010)

Alienware ist bei den Desktops sehr überteuert das stimmt. Bei den Notebooks sind sie auch nicht viel teurer als Kontrahenten.


----------

